# How do you like your steak?



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Cut off the horns and wipe it's arse.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Like my meet well done. I tried eating it medium well and I just felt like I was eating uncooked cow. It was grosse.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> Like my meet well done. I tried eating it medium well and I just felt like I was eating uncooked cow. It was grosse.


Most place you eat at I would hedge my bets that way. But if you cook it yourself and you know what you are doing it makes a huge difference.

I'm not a huge steak / beef person in general, but when I am, I'm Gordon Ramsay


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Medium rare.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Organic and Vegan. Hah!
When I do on rare eat steak, I like it local and well done.


----------



## Reiyn Isa (Dec 9, 2015)

Medium RaRe.Some blood are nice to be left behind?? :laughing:


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

AllMyFriendsAreDead said:


> Organic and Vegan. Hah!
> When I do on rare eat steak, I like it local and well done.


I wish I was as strong as you XD I can't come that close to cutting meat that I can endow myself with a title such as vegan


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

LondonBaker said:


> I wish I was as strong as you XD I can't come that close to cutting meat that I can endow myself with a title such as vegan


I'm not worthy of the title. I try to eat vegan, but fail a lot. 
My goal is to eat more veggie based meals than meat. 
I can only call myself a flexitarian.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Medium-Rare or Rare with a ton of gravy. 

And some broccoli or peas and rice.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I am more along the lines of that myself. I eat more veggies than anything else, similar to paleo, but I have a lot of food I enjoy that I'm not sure I want to give up hahaha


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how this relates to education...

Medium-Well. Medium is too...spongy...and well done is like eating a doorstop.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

A lot of ruined steaks in this thread.

Medium rare. Always.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Mid-rare; rare if the filet. 

If I wanted medium, I'd take tofu.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

I really appreciate the feedback. I was just having a laugh. Love love.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Anonymity said:


> I'm trying to figure out how this relates to education...
> 
> Medium-Well. Medium is too...spongy...and well done is like eating a doorstop.


hahaha


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

LondonBaker said:


> I am more along the lines of that myself. I eat more veggies than anything else, similar to paleo, but I have a lot of food I enjoy that I'm not sure I want to give up hahaha


Veggies are essential. Deliciously buttered mashed potatoes...mmmmhmmmm!


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

niss said:


> A lot of ruined steaks in this thread.
> 
> Medium rare. Always.


Yes sir, shall I charge that to your room?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

LondonBaker said:


> I am more along the lines of that myself. I eat more veggies than anything else, similar to paleo, but I have a lot of food I enjoy that I'm not sure I want to give up hahaha


Sweet corn, pees, coliflower, buttered...oh the butter, mmhmm! The gravy, the pepper sauce, oh my!


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Mid-rare; rare if the filet.
> 
> If I wanted medium, I'd take tofu.


Never tried, intrigued!


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

spidershane said:


> Yes sir, shall I charge that to your room?


Certainly. 

*tips the helpful young man*


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

niss said:


> Certainly.
> 
> *tips the helpful young man*


Tis of course, yet yohoho, but a twinkle in yee dates eye is enough to keep me shining.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Rare - Medium Rare.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Crusted and bloody as hell!


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

I hate rare I can do medium. I'm not much of a steak person, I grew up eating it way too much because my grandfather whom lives with my family hated pretty much everything but steak. Best not to anger one with Alzheimer's, I almost gag at the thought of it now.


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

Medium rare towards medium


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rare. On the hoof raw is OK, too. Anything more than medium-rare is essentially inedible for me. Might as well eat some cardboard. I can't fathom why cooking out the flavor and tenderness is appealing to some. It probably depends on what you were exposed to in your younger years. My maternal grandfather was an old-school German butcher. My mother used to get fresh ground (or extremely thin sliced) beef and make sandwiches out of it, right out of the brown paper wrap. Having it on some lightly toasted and buttered bread was my favorite lunch meal as a kid.

I find it humorous that friends/family that squirm when they see me eat rare beef all seem to love sushi... which I wouldn't touch if my life depended on it (I don't care for cooked fish, either).

Another observation I've made over the years is that those who prefer rare beef are more likely to prefer dark meat chicken, while the well done beef crowd almost always goes for white meat chicken. Again, I have a hard time understanding the preference for tough and dry with less flavor.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Well done, but I'm biased because I've never had it any other way.


----------



## Freelancepoliceman (Dec 17, 2015)

Medium or well-done. The taste of anything cooked any less is disgusting.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Well whenever the server asks " How would you like you're steak cooked"? I tell them " Not really."

And I love sushi, well just salmon. But I _ love_ salmon sushi/sashimi.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Cremated please.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

medium rare, i like the red but i need to know its cooked.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Still mooing, whenever possible.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Rare. I like it bloody but not blue.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

The correct way; medium-rare.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Medium rare


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

spidershane said:


> Cut off the horns and wipe it's arse.


Well if yer hungry enough Pilgrim then ye'll eat the azz end out of a rhino!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

I like medium cooked steak, with mashed potatoes, and vegies.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

xisnotx said:


> medium rare, i like the red but i need to know its cooked.


There really isn't much that can be wrong with a steak.

It's not like pork or chicken which does need to be cooked thoroughly.

On a steak the only place there could possibly be bacteria is on the outside of the cut.

So as long as you sear the outside black that will kill everything.

The inside can be cold and raw.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

95134hks said:


> ...sear the outside... the inside can be cold and raw.


YUM... practically melts in your mouth!!!


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

I am Vegan now, so I would say I like my steak on the cow in a field mooing joyfully, but before I was a Vegan I prefered it medium-rare to rare.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I like medium-rare. I actually find that it has the perfect mouthfeel. I'll also tend to go rarer when I know a given place has a tendency to overcook their steak, and more medium when they have a tendency to undercook it.

But I _have_ had steak tartare before. It was quite good. :kitteh:


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

Medium-rare or rare. I'm not that picky about it.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

merryweather said:


> Medium-rare or rare. I'm not that picky about it.





knife said:


> I like medium-rare. I actually find that it has the perfect mouthfeel. I'll also tend to go rarer when I know a given place has a tendency to overcook their steak, and more medium when they have a tendency to undercook it.
> 
> But I _have_ had steak tartare before. It was quite good. :kitteh:





jcal said:


> YUM... practically melts in your mouth!!!





spidershane said:


> Cremated please.





tanstaafl28 said:


> Still mooing, whenever possible.





Asian_Chick said:


> Medium rare


I had a steak today to celebrate the New Years Day since I fell asleep last night around 11 pm and slept through all the festivities.

I was going to go out celebrating last night.

So today I had the steak medium with baked potato and mixed vegies, a double shot of whisky, and glass of club soda to wash it all down with.

For me a steak is usually only for celebrating.

Rest of the time I have seafood or sushi or Chinese stir fry.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Finntheirish said:


> I am Vegan now, so I would say I like my steak on the cow in a field mooing joyfully, but before I was a Vegan I prefered it medium-rare to rare.


I shall raise your cow as if it were one of my own, and thank it for keeping me alive. I was thinking of going Vegan too. Have you ever heard of Vegan Gains?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Accidentally put this in Education and Careers, but what if I wanted to become a chef?


----------



## Wickedsix (Jan 10, 2016)

Medium well for me!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

The red liquid that comes out of steaks is just red water, not blood. Also, med rare.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

Make it _à point_, French for being cooked between rare and medium rare. With cafe de paris sauce please, or just pepper or mushroom gravy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Well done is best, it has the most flavor and it feels as though I am eating something tough. I hate rare meat, it is watery and chewy. If I wanted that I would have eaten candy.


----------



## Jna0rao (Jan 9, 2016)

english .... medium ... bloddy and raw


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I like my steak with mushrooms, and sometimes onions.

You get a heavy pan like cast iron, you turn it on higher and get that sucker hot. Then you throw the steak in, and sear it. Ribeye is good, but I'm really not too picky.

How I like mine is still with pink in the middle, and I usually get impatient with cooking and get it like medium rare.

That said, I can even eat well done and enjoy it.










Recently, I had it cooked with fancy mushrooms and that was really good. Meijer sells unusual mushroom types and they're really good.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anywhere from rare to medium.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

It depends entirely on the cut of beef. 

Sirloin is to be medium rare because of its firmness and flavor profile. Filet is to be medium due to its tenderness and if it's medium rare, it's too squishy. Ribeye is to be between medium rare and medium due to the fat content. New York strips should be medium rare, as well. 

Always go for a thicker steak that has less surface area because you don't want to overcook it. If you have to share a larger, properly cooked steak, it would be advantageous unless the person with whom you're sharing has different doneness preference.

I also like steak tartare and carpaccio.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Medium Rare.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Depends on the steak (fat/juiciness of cut in particular) and the method. Generally, medium/well to well. But this is largely because I'm paranoid about food poisoning lol.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Depends on the steak (fat/juiciness of cut in particular) and the method. Generally, medium/well to well. But this is largely because I'm paranoid about food poisoning lol.


That's how I developed my taste for well done steak. I always thought pink meant it was undercooked and could make you sick (like chicken) so I always preferred well one.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> That's how I developed my taste for well done steak. I always thought pink meant it was undercooked and could make you sick (like chicken) so I always preferred well one.


I happen to prefer the flavor if it's well-done, too. Especially the charred taste if it's on a grill. My uncle makes this rare roast beef thing (I can't tell if it's roast beef or steak, seems like a bit of both) for family gatherings, he's made it since I was a little kid. So I will eat that, but I still prefer well done meat in general.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I like my steak cooked slow and easy. I prefer it in the slow cooker all day, espeically on Sundays I like to put it on around noon. I like to relax on Sunday, stay in bed most of the day. I keep my eye on it all day to make sure it says warm, turn up the heat around 6 and eat around 8. Mmmm, cooked just perfect.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

Very rare.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Medium, usually.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

I typically like my steak medium. Tender, yet still flavorful.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Like my women...rough.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

sliced up, for breakfast, with eggs, in a hoagie, with cheese, and onions, and hot sauce. and then again for lunch but substitute eggs for melted cheddar cheese and BBQ sauce, and add the hottest sauce I have. 

oh god, I'm starving now.


























Firehouse makes em gud, but I can do dis at home.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> sliced up, for breakfast, with eggs, in a hoagie, with cheese, and onions, and hot sauce. and then again for lunch but substitute eggs for melted cheddar cheese and BBQ sauce, and add the hottest sauce I have.
> 
> oh god, I'm starving now.
> 
> ...


Oh my.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

johnnyyukon said:


> sliced up, for breakfast, with eggs, in a hoagie, with cheese, and onions, and hot sauce. and then again for lunch but substitute eggs for melted cheddar cheese and BBQ sauce, and add the hottest sauce I have.
> 
> oh god, I'm starving now.
> 
> ...


That's not a steak.. however you get a pass because of the delicious presentation.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

I had a steak tonight at Applebee's and it was medium.

With mashed potatoes and mixed vegies and onion gravy.

Red wine.

Gin.


----------



## izyllic (Jan 14, 2016)

living )


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Cover3 said:


> That's not a steak.. however you get a pass because of the delicious presentation.


I know right?? However, not sure that's true, though debatable. I think anything that's cut is "steak." Hell, salmon steaks, sirloin steak, friggin' swordfish steak, etc.

Brisket, above, probably not "steak" but that's still how I like my steak!



On traditional, I kind of have a small fear of raw meat, so I usualy get medium-well-ish. Plus "rare' has the texture of friggin' sushi (I like sushi, but not always in the mood).

I also had a bad experience in Honduras with some meat that wasn't fully cooked. barf.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

johnnyyukon said:


> I know right?? However, not sure that's true, though debatable. I think anything that's cut is "steak." Hell, salmon steaks, sirloin steak, friggin' swordfish steak, etc.
> 
> Brisket, above, probably not "steak" but that's still how I like my steak!
> 
> ...


Man.. you bring up cheesesteak, brisket and sushi.. why are you doing this to me?!?!? =p

I found not all steaks fare favorably when cooked rare or medium rare, but a good steak I never blink at the rawness.. then again I'm also a tartar fan so there's that, lol.

That sucks, only meat I ever had severe issues with was a late-night pork souvlaki pita meal, I don't really think it was due to under-cooking so I'm not scared about eating raw except for chicken obviously, about which I'm almost paranoid.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Rare to medium rare.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Totally depends upon the cut. Beef sashimi and beef tartare are excellent. For a typical cut, I prefer a well-seared rare. Some cuts require more time to break down fat and/or connective tissue, so I eat those medium rare. 

Well-done steak is animal abuse. And the chef is liable to give you a shitty cut of meat because you'd apparently rather eat a boot sole.


----------

